# South Coast Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

This should be a good event. It is on 17th November at the Holiday Inn in Portsmouth.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

This coming Saturday. Hope to see some SN regulars there.


----------

